# A New Guy's Introduction



## drouillard8182 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum but I've been working on a/v stuff all my life. Right now I'm a leader of our tech support team at my HS. We setup the audio, video, lighting using crappy/old equipment and all of the other stuff no one else does  it's nice to see others with common interests on here.


----------



## Nelson (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome! Don't worry about crappy old equipment as long as you know how to make it do what you want it to do. I use a lot of older equipment as well as newer equipment where I work, and sometimes I'm happier with our older stuff!


----------



## drouillard8182 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nelson said:


> Welcome! Don't worry about crappy old equipment as long as you know how to make it do what you want it to do. I use a lot of older equipment as well as newer equipment where I work, and sometimes I'm happier with our older stuff!


Lol thanks Nelson, I've been trying to keep up on the maintenance of the equipment. At least it's easy to teach others on. Nice meeting you.


----------



## JohnD (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome drouillard8182, you've come to the right place.
Don't think of it as crappy old equipment, think of it as Retro/Vintage/Classic/Old school.


----------



## chausman (Jun 10, 2012)

JohnD said:


> Welcome drouillard8182, you've come to the right place.
> Don't think of it as crappy old equipment, think of it as Retro/Vintage/Classic/Old school/*Experienced/Tried & True/Historic/A testimony to our past*.



Having old stuff just means you get more creative!


----------



## Les (Jun 10, 2012)

In some cases, I've done more art using a 2-scene preset and 12 6" fresnels than I have in a theatre full of Altman Shakespeares and 192 dimmers. [-]Teaches[/-] Forces ya to think outside of the box 

Welcome to the booth!


----------



## DrPinto (Jun 10, 2012)

drouillard8182 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum but I've been working on a/v stuff all my life. Right now I'm a leader of our tech support team at my HS. We setup the audio, video, lighting using crappy/old equipment and all of the other stuff no one else does  it's nice to see others with common interests on here.



Just because your lighting equipment is old doesn't mean it's junk. Remember, the golden age of theater back around the 50's and 60's that produced such shows as West Side Story, Hair, Mame, Guys and Dolls, Bye Bye Birdie, Cabaret, Fiddler on the Roof, Hello, Dolly!, How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying, Man of La Mancha, The Music Man, The Sound of Music, My Fair Lady, South Pacific, etc.. all created magic on the stage with instruments and control systems that were older than you and your parents!


----------

